# Happy Birthday letscook!



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Letscook!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 8, 2015)

Have a great day!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 8, 2015)

Hope you're enjoying your birthday, letscook!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday LetsCook


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 8, 2015)

Happy birthday, letscook!


----------



## letscook (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes.
I now  worry about setting off the smoke detectors in the house
Thanks again to all.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday

Josie


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 15, 2015)

Oops, missed your birthday big time. Hope it was a grand affair. And as far as setting off the smoke detector? Two candles are safe and accurate, just so long as they are the "number" kind.


----------

